# Potential GPS lock fix for NON ROOTED users



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

OK, I ended up rooting my TB 3 days after I got it - way back when - because of the INSANE amount of time it took for my GPS to lock on my position. After rooting/ROMing I have been golden with my GPS locks and haven't looked back since.

However, a guy in the I.T. dept. here at work has a stock, unrooted TB with the most recent update (1.70.whatever.whocares) and he was still suffering from severe GPS lock issues (10+ minutes to lock). So, I advised him to let the GPS lock and then reboot the phone. Ever since doing that he has been getting instant GPS locks (3-5 seconds) in all different sections of town and even out of town (90+ miles away). It has been several days since he has done this (and several reboots) and it's still locking on great! Needless to say he's pretty happy about this lol.

I have searched the forums and didn't come across this as a recommended solution so I thought I'd post to see if it works for anyone else experiencing the problem.

Hope this helps someone else!


----------

